# savage acutrigger problems with misfires



## m10predator (Dec 30, 2007)

I HAVE A M10 AND MY BUDDY HAS A 204 BOTH WITH ACUTRIGGER THEY BOTH WORK GREAT US HOWEVER , MY OTHER BUDDY HAS AN OLDER MODEL SAVAGE 22-250 AND EVERY TIME HE TRIES OUR GUNS HE HAS MISFIRES ANY ONE EVER HEARD OF THAT.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I had a buddy a few years ago have the same issue. He ended up sending it back to the company and getting a new one. If you bought it at a store, take it back to them and let them know about it. His was one of the first ones that they made. Or call Savage, if you want a quick and honest answer.

good luck,
Deano


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Let me make sure I understand what you are saying. I think xdeano might have read what you wrote wrong or maybe I have. When your friend that has the older 22-250 w/o accutrigger uses either yours or your other friends rifles with accutrigger, he has misfires?

Is it actually misfires? Are there primer strikes on the primers? Or is he maybe just barely using the tip of his finger to try pull the trigger and not depressing the accu trigger part, so he really isn't even pulling the trigger and letting the firing pin go?

I'd say that you should tell him to shoot the rifle and watch what he does closely.

Matt


----------



## m10predator (Dec 30, 2007)

MATT THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY IT IS JUST HOW HE PULLS THE TRIGGER ITHINK BUT TRY TO TELL HIM THAT. M10PREDATOR


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I may have misread, but i'm telling you my friend that was having misfires, it was the gun. The guy is an experienced shooter and he pulled the trigger on the same shell about 4-5 times. It didn't mater what shell he put in, hand rolled or factory. He sent it back and it came back shooting.

xdeano


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't own a savage, but I've played around with one a few times in stores. The accu-trigger has to have the center part of the trigger depressed while the trigger is being pulled or the rifle won't fire. It will just click. It's a safety "feature".


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What is an AcuTrigger?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

it's a factory savage trigger that you can adjust the pull weight on your own. It's kind of a 2 piece trigger with the silver inner trigger being a safety mechanism. Depending on the model you get it can be set as low as 6 oz, 1.5 lbs or 2.5 lbs

http://www.savagearms.com/at_pressrelease.htm


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

ACCU-TRIGGER


----------

